# Best Non-Mainstream Rappers.



## MJstudent (Oct 25, 2011)

this is for rap/ hip hop thats not being played on the top40 radio stations, actaully good rap, it can be new old, sorta underground, completley underground, almost mainstream, hell even mainstream if its good. just sick of shitty music and constatly changing the song while i sit here on RIU

aesop rock- pigs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc9qJS-GG-c


----------



## dbkick (Oct 25, 2011)

man I'd have to say VO IS hands down without a doubt not the best.


----------



## dbkick (Oct 25, 2011)

inside joke, sorry, but at least I'm getting my post count up!


----------



## RedClaywarrior (Oct 25, 2011)

Garth vader he did a song with potluck he's pretty good... Oh and tech n9ne even though he is becoming mainstream


----------



## MJstudent (Oct 25, 2011)

dbkick said:


> man I'd have to say VO IS hands down without a doubt not the best.





dbkick said:


> inside joke, sorry, but at least I'm getting my post count up!


i dont get it.....





RedClaywarrior said:


> Garth vader he did a song with potluck he's pretty good... Oh and tech n9ne even though he is becoming mainstream


 very nice.. 
im going to add danger doom


----------



## senorfrisk (Oct 25, 2011)

Aesop is one of the best rappers out there, mainstream included...


----------



## MJstudent (Oct 25, 2011)

senorfrisk said:


> Aesop is one of the best rappers out there, mainstream included...


 yehh hhhh budy


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;a8qzeRvvakU]HTTP://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8qzeRvvakU[/video]

[video=youtube;vmWhL0nOKW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmWhL0nOKW8[/video]


----------



## Fuck Snails (Oct 26, 2011)

Rollitup.com's very own Fuck Snails....I rap 


http://soundcloud.com/johnny-greaseball/i-gotta-cousin


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;jvj_OoWHTMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jvj_OoWHTMc[/video]


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;-oxoL_SzWf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-oxoL_SzWf8[/video]


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;QPw2MD8g2TY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QPw2MD8g2TY[/video]


----------



## stak (Oct 26, 2011)

MJstudent said:


> this is for rap/ hip hop thats not being played on the top40 radio stations, actaully good rap, it can be new old, sorta underground, completley underground, almost mainstream, hell even mainstream if its good. just sick of shitty music and constatly changing the song while i sit here on RIU
> 
> aesop rock- pigs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc9qJS-GG-c


Aesop Rock is good shit. My favorite is Atmosphere.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 26, 2011)

MJstudent said:


> this is for rap/ hip hop thats not being played on the top40 radio stations, actaully good rap, it can be new old, sorta underground, completley underground, almost mainstream, hell even mainstream if its good. just sick of shitty music and constatly changing the song while i sit here on RIU
> 
> aesop rock- pigs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc9qJS-GG-c


 i know that is one ugly fukkin tie! hahahaha not bad!! sickass mural


----------



## dam612 (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;v4K7fNEAhO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4K7fNEAhO4[/video]


----------



## penguinking (Oct 26, 2011)

Acrobatic, Mr. Lif, MF Doom, Kool Kieth, All the super magnetic MC's, Jurassic 5, the list is too long


----------



## Icemud (Oct 26, 2011)

This MC is definitely one of the best unknown's out there. All the biggest in the industry know him but he hasn't chose to blow yet..... dude is a genius...check out some of his videos...

Maintain...
http://youtu.be/aNMY7REynYE


----------



## MJstudent (Oct 26, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i know that is one ugly fukkin tie! hahahaha not bad!! sickass mural


hahaha yeh man, yee the mural is so sweet



dam612 said:


> [video=youtube;v4K7fNEAhO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4K7fNEAhO4[/video]


 hahahahahahaaaa that shits hilarious.!



penguinking said:


> Acrobatic, Mr. Lif, MF Doom, Kool Kieth, All the super magnetic MC's, Jurassic 5, the list is too long


 some of the best mc'sout their in your list . the list is very long, but gotta start somehwhere haha


----------



## Rezin (Oct 26, 2011)

MF DOOM

MADVILLIAN

I saw doom in concert last year and he was dope


----------



## mak (Oct 26, 2011)

Tech N9ne,check my Avatar lol


----------



## M0rt4lity (Oct 26, 2011)

Probably not the best but one of my newer favorites seth rock tears the mic up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHTtkuN6n10 one of his tracks you like it go to his site and download hit shit he got 2 albums 4 free which is pretty sick


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ur avy says it all !!!!! They are the best! Down4thakrown!


----------



## silasraven (Oct 27, 2011)

DJ SHADOW has allot of free stylers he invites to spit with his beats. check swan lake its really good, o radio citizen- the hop .... i am the [email protected]!!!!!!!


----------



## smokeyj420 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> [video=youtube;QPw2MD8g2TY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QPw2MD8g2TY[/video]


KMK is badass. I also listen to
ICP
Twiztid
ABK
Boondox
Dark Lotus


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 27, 2011)

Big b,judge d,corperate avenger-just about any subnoise records artists rock! Much agreed!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Dub Fx is pretty bad ass.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;1OhdaKaA2mE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1OhdaKaA2mE[/video]


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;mCaXPlGcD6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mCaXPlGcD6E[/video]


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Oct 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;WDxSgq88Clw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WDxSgq88Clw[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 27, 2011)

MJstudent said:


> i dont get it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danger doom is an album. Its one of my favorites though. Its danger mouse and mf doom. With that said mf doom is my personal fav. He also goes by vicktor vaughn (doom).


----------



## canniboss (Oct 27, 2011)

Is Mos Def too mainstream?


----------



## MJstudent (Oct 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> Is Mos Def too mainstream?


mos def is kill. he stays


----------



## stak (Oct 27, 2011)

canniboss said:


> Is Mos Def too mainstream?


gotta include talib kweli though too!


----------



## Icemud (Oct 28, 2011)

Yall need to click these links and lend a ear to this dude.... He goes by Maintain from Elgin IL and he's doper than anyone currently in the underground.... All the big label's know about him...but do you???

http://youtu.be/Wf0IFvbe9X0

http://youtu.be/Pj6X46NCB6w

http://youtu.be/MsQjz3Npbx4

http://youtu.be/qf4sE6wvVcQ


----------



## Desr (Oct 28, 2011)

immortal technique.aesop rock..but hes kinda mainstream i guess.


----------



## blueberrylabs (Oct 29, 2011)

the Grouch is the man. Latest album that he put out with Zion I is dope, called Heros in the Healing of the Nation, every song is a banger


----------



## MJstudent (Oct 30, 2011)

Del Tha Funkee Homosapien. hes from some group cant remeber right now but this guys is pretty kill


----------



## Heinous Anus (Oct 30, 2011)

Desr said:


> immortal technique.aesop rock..but hes kinda mainstream i guess.


The fuck? Aesop Rock is anything but mainstream. No one knows who Aesop Rock is.


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 30, 2011)

rawcotiks (i &#9829; their beats)
[video=youtube;TCIR-O0MMBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCIR-O0MMBc[/video]
[video=youtube;1tOf_k0OqLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tOf_k0OqLg[/video]
[video=youtube;wdfdkcUetZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdfdkcUetZQ[/video]


----------



## MJstudent (Oct 30, 2011)

zhn0k said:


> rawcotiks (i &#9829; their beats)
> thats kill.. how do you put youtube videos up .
> 
> heres del the funkee homosapien - virus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6j_3KetcQs&feature=related


----------



## Fuck Snails (Oct 31, 2011)

SRH is for kids...


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

Rezin said:


> MF DOOM
> 
> MADVILLIAN
> 
> I saw doom in concert last year and he was dope


Agreed. Lyrically none can touch Doom. Not really a live performer but his albums are on another level. 
Rapper destroyer...


> Doom nominated for the best rolled L's
> And they wondered how he dealt with stress so well
> Wild guess? You could say he stay sedated
> Some say buddha'd, some say faded
> ...


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

doesn't get anymore underground than my homie Zach. This is a day in the norcal life type video.
[video=youtube;ySBTNg9I3Xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySBTNg9I3Xk[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 31, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Agreed. Lyrically none can touch Doom. Not really a live performer but his albums are on another level.
> Rapper destroyer...


Have you seen the video on you tube of mos def just heaping on the praise of mf doom? Its a good watch.

Also speaking of doom, anyone know of Dr.Doom? Also known as kool keith and other alias. A little off the wall but his shit can be tight too.


----------



## Kolotocar (Oct 31, 2011)

What do you think about Lord Lhus.. dropping free release of his new album within few hours

[video=youtube;UId1iXUzOqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UId1iXUzOqU[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Have you seen the video on you tube of mos def just heaping on the praise of mf doom? Its a good watch.
> 
> Also speaking of doom, anyone know of Dr.Doom? Also known as kool keith and other alias. A little off the wall but his shit can be tight too.


Links man!

[video=youtube;zTBIvIDnnv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTBIvIDnnv8[/video]

"how you gonna sell crack and talk about it?! thats the point of selling crack! its supposed to be a secret!"

truth lol. love to hear mos flow some doom.


----------



## MJstudent (Nov 1, 2011)

immortal technique

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpXCYyw5RtM


----------



## Green Please (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssZLiEgxHVg


----------



## BA142 (Nov 2, 2011)

Reignman is fuckin sick...

[video=youtube;FzfFSsNLHlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzfFSsNLHlU[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Nov 2, 2011)

sorry for double post but i wanted to post another vid

Declaime is dope, this beat is mesmerizing... 

[video=youtube;6qSoDLk6_s0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qSoDLk6_s0[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;E_7O7emrF6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_7O7emrF6A[/video]
...
What up
To all rappers shut up with ya shuttin up
And keep your shirt on, at least a button up
Yuck, is they rhymers or strippin males?
Outta work jerks since they shut down Chippendale's
They chippin nails, Doom... jippin scales
Let alone the pre-orders that's counted off shippin sales
This one goes out to all my peoples skippin bail
Dippin jail, whippin tail, and sippin ale
Light the doobie til it glow like a ruby
After which they couldn't find the Villain like Scooby
He's in the lab on some old Buddha Monk shit
Overproof drunk shit, and who'da thunk it?
Punk try an ask why ours be better
It could be the iron mask or the Cosby sweater
Yes, you, who's screwed by the dude on the CD nude (we need food!)


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 2, 2011)

BIG KRIT, Killa Kyleon and Curren$y, though Curren$y is starting to finally break through like 8 years later.


----------



## PrincePurple (Nov 2, 2011)

There a lot of them that come to mind
Ransom,A-team,styles p,max b


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 2, 2011)

without a doubt my favourite but hes not mainly a rapper more hip hop/a bit of pop is Childish gambino. 
Also if you watch the tv show "Community" yes this is troy 
PS: this guy is so not mainstream he actually gives all his songs away for free.
[video=youtube;xS7IxWbPa8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS7IxWbPa8w[/video]


----------



## penguinking (Nov 2, 2011)

Heinous Anus said:


> The fuck? Aesop Rock is anything but mainstream. No one knows who Aesop Rock is.


unfortunately aesop rock is definitely mainstream hip hop now... has been for some years.


----------



## RicknChels (Nov 3, 2011)

k-naan's pretty decent, a couple of awsome albums


----------



## memboxlee (Nov 8, 2011)

This is the main thing about it. This MC is definitely one of the best unknown's out there. All the biggest in the industry know him but he hasn't chose to blow yet. Dude is a genius. Check out some of his videos.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;sqYgfX6dfxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqYgfX6dfxc[/video]

I'm not into hiphop at all, but this song/video just blows me away.


----------



## AdubM (Nov 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;5mzMvQMGimo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mzMvQMGimo[/video]


----------



## MJstudent (Nov 10, 2011)

Brother ali


----------



## doizger (Nov 11, 2011)

MJstudent said:


> immortal technique
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpXCYyw5RtM


yo if you havent heard of daning withthe devil you need to check that shit out its badass.heres link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHkrroYuemg
and check this one from chamillionaire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyqUfcsL4Tg


----------



## BA142 (Nov 12, 2011)

Guru

RIP

[video=youtube;hDuoK-7nd6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDuoK-7nd6Y[/video]


----------



## SunnyHours (Nov 12, 2011)

Classified, Atmosphere, K-OS, Immortal Technique, Jedi Mind Tricks, The Psycho Realm, Pigeon John (funny), NaS (semi-mainstream)...


----------



## Chee Zee (Nov 13, 2011)

Life MC
Si Phili

best uk artists hands down!! see for yourself...

https://www.rollitup.org/music/485852-sick-all-so-called-hip.html


----------



## Chee Zee (Dec 11, 2011)

just found this track called Moviedrome, i cant even guess how many movies hes worked into this track, but please try your best  

this is pure lyrical skills!!

http://youtu.be/uLq2gpbnsBE


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> [video=youtube;WDxSgq88Clw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WDxSgq88Clw[/video]


Lol wtf!!!!!


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 12, 2011)

Doomtree, Atmosphere, Slaughter Rico


----------



## MJstudent (Dec 15, 2011)

BROTHER ALI, one of the best albino's ive ever heard rap. 
UNCLE SAM GOD DAMN-BROTHER ALI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO18F4aKGzQ i listen to this shit everyday, gets better everytime


----------



## MJstudent (Dec 15, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Lol wtf!!!!!


haha that shit is awesome.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 15, 2011)

This man is a Mutha Fuckin Beast And thats my word!http://youtu.be/aclTE_6IsuA http://youtu.be/8DUOWECtzEI


----------



## storminmormon (Dec 16, 2011)

del tha funky homosapien and Childish Gambino.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;bS9trNRJt-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS9trNRJt-Q[/video]
VADO


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 16, 2011)

Gift of Gab from Blackalicious is one of the best, though he is getting pretty well known nowadays, and may soon be considered mainstream. He used to be barely known, and awesome.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 16, 2011)

in my continued efforts to big up mf doom....
[video=youtube;cIQAYIjK-8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIQAYIjK-8s[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 16, 2011)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> Gift of Gab from Blackalicious is one of the best, though he is getting pretty well known nowadays, and may soon be considered mainstream. He used to be barely known, and awesome.


I've kicked it with Gift. I brought him some fried chicken and weed, to his hotel room in Tacoma WA. LOL true story.


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Dec 16, 2011)

Didnt look to see whose mentioned but, I would say, Aesop rock, Illogic, Blu,MF Doom or Grimm, Madlib, Fashawn, Dumbfoundead, Exile, Elzhi or Quasimoto.


----------



## DJKSTICK (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone who didn't check out that big krit video check it out..never heard that and it was dope
1 tech nine
2 atmosphere (slug in particular nut ant is dope)
3 brother ali
4 machine gun kelly
and I know everyone is going to hate on me but eminem truly is dope


----------



## Icemud (Dec 16, 2011)

machine gun kelly is garbage...

for real hiphop check out Maintain...



[video=youtube;Pj6X46NCB6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj6X46NCB6w[/video]


----------



## Icemud (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is another dope song by maintain...this is true hiphop...Machine gun kelly got nothing on this dude...

[video=youtube;Wf0IFvbe9X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf0IFvbe9X0[/video]


----------



## Icemud (Dec 16, 2011)

Figured I would share some clips of a performance I did about 5 years ago.... lemme know what yall think...


[video=facebook;455039424792]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=455039424792[/video]


----------



## DJKSTICK (Dec 17, 2011)

Get out of here with that "maintain" b.s...........that is as whack as it gets. And ya you need to get off the guys nuts....guys like you make me not even want to listen guys like maintain..........fanboys ruin rap


----------



## Icemud (Dec 30, 2011)

Sick Ass Freestyle by Maintain...

[video=youtube_share;HiEeXqI4bRM]http://youtu.be/HiEeXqI4bRM[/video]


----------



## hoss12781 (Dec 30, 2011)

best rapper alive [video=youtube;UQvLKYu7izQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQvLKYu7izQ[/video]


----------



## BakedBlake (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow 9 pages and i didn't see anyone mention Collective Efforts. Prepare for enlightenment.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz-B5NZwyN4


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 30, 2011)

Isnt a huge following of people to an underground artist make them mainstream?....


just sayin.


----------



## Icemud (Dec 30, 2011)

DJKSTICK said:


> Get out of here with that "maintain" b.s...........that is as whack as it gets. And ya you need to get off the guys nuts....guys like you make me not even want to listen guys like maintain..........fanboys ruin rap


Fanboy my nutz in your mouth DJ Lipstick!!

and while your at it, throw some scratches on my ballz...

why I gotta be on an underground artist's nuts with over 80,000 records with my name on them....

Go back to your plenty of fish profile chump!!


----------



## BakedBlake (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz0mWbgjvvQ&feature=related


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 30, 2011)

lil flip when he was underground


----------



## dam612 (Dec 30, 2011)

peep my dude gravity http://www.youtube.com/user/Gravhiphop#p/a/u/0/hY5pZthHFVQ
hes got a strange style but he rips shit up
[video=youtube;hY5pZthHFVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY5pZthHFVQ[/video]


----------



## Icemud (Dec 30, 2011)

The Rec Center....Sick underground group.... older album..

[video=youtube_share;pqbm65z2Miw]http://youtu.be/pqbm65z2Miw[/video]


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Jvw5EHaMk6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvw5EHaMk6Q[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 3, 2012)

Lil boosie spits the hardest raps even though some would call him mainstream


----------



## MJstudent (Feb 3, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> [video=youtube;Jvw5EHaMk6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvw5EHaMk6Q[/video]


kendrick lamars kill


----------



## Fight411 (Feb 3, 2012)

Los check out some of his shit. His shit is crazy good.


----------



## BA142 (Feb 3, 2012)

canibus was a lyrical beast back in the day. IMO Canibus at his prime > any other MC lyrically... 

Lyrically he was fucking amazing....his wordplay and metaphors were out of this world. 

[video=youtube;8iUWGhnqBxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iUWGhnqBxM&amp;list=FLrQpbqvF-qiDWmryAJwLlog&amp;feature=mh_lolz[/video]

Yo, why is the ripper so ill?
That would be a unpardonable breach of confidence for me to reveal!
He said one day all eyes would be on me
when they look up in the sky and see the neon 'C'
Rhymes inscribed on a nickel disk encased
in a glass with an ion beam for longevity
For more then 10 centuries, impressions and memories
the first time-machine inventor will mention me
Canibus was a visionary indeed
he believed light could travel in multiples of c
The organic supercomputer that solved the mysteries
of Klein-Kaluza with 2 blue metric rulers
Liked Cool J, but thought Stephen Jay Gould was cooler
and he never liked to propagate rumors
Smoked Canary Island cigars
liked American luxury cars and beautiful Asian broads
He had a strong mind, he used to philosophize
about rhymes while he was pruning his Bonsai
He claimed that he had written the greatest rhyme of all time
but he would never take it out his archives
He wrote 2 songs per day
and was constantly experimenting with his wordplay
In his youth he did a report on the Sloan Digital Sky survey
he got an F but he deserved an A
I followed his career from the first day
it seemed the lack of support contributed to his inert ways
I seen him put in 24 hour workdays
with deferred pay, undeterred by the word "shame"
Public humiliation was the worst pain
he was spinnin out of control like a class 5 hurricane
He said he wouldn't want another emcee to suffer the same
especially when there's nothing to gain
He was the illest alive but nobody would face it
he spit till his tongue was too torched to taste, it
properly funded corporations carbon-dated his latest creations
to extract the information
They found it utterly amazing
they claimed the body of his work was the same thing as a priceless painting
Never mattered to him, the art galleries hated him
cause Thomas Kinkade called, said he would take 10
Complete enigmas wrapped in puzzles encrypted in language
with sound but without shape or signature
Kept files in his garage, on MS-DOS
in a fire-proof pod, we thought it was odd
Outside there was a shed with an Oppenheimer lock
he apparently kept more wax then Madame Tussaud's
We were in total awe, cause it blew our minds
so many rhymes that were intricately designed
He WAS Poet Laureate of his time
and if you don't mind, I'd like to share some of his rhymes


Alone in my room, looking through the 32X telescope zoom
adjusting the focus of the moon
One should not assume the philosophy of David Hume
is nothing more then a subjective conclusion
What is the maximum field rate application?
the run away glaciation surrounding the ocean basin
affects the population fluctuation
on a continuous basis but that's just the basics
The juxtaposition of Canibus' position
the precision something no other has written
Way above and beyond what was intended
the unparalleled malleable enunciation of a sentence
You didn't go to college obviously
I can tell by your ungodly unintelligible terminology
A remarkable odyssey, the rhymes of modern speeds
when the brain orders the body not to breathe
Your competency is not up to speed, you not in my league
you couldn't possibly be hotter than me
Or oppositely you're minus 25 degrees, you'd squeeze
but the condensation makes rifle barrels freeze
Allow me to speak figuratively, nigga please
my intellectual properties are about the size of Greece
Your counselor advised you not to speak
my counselor advised me to keep rhymin until they stopped the beat
In the words of Joseph Heller, "I learned how to write better"
even though it sort of irked me
He said he didn't understand the process of the imagination
but he felt he was at its mercy
Which exploits my point perfectly and certainly reinforces
the reason why nobody's probably ever heard of me
Couldn't understand what I mean by ill
unless you try to translate what I print to film
This is the line of will, the circle of time
the cycle of eternity, the emergence of 1 mind
Academic phonetics render critics tongue-tied
Ive personified dry humor of cum-laude alumni
A wise man sees failure as progress
a fool divorces his knowledge and misses the logic
And loses his soul in the process
obsessed with nonsense with a caricature that has no content
My style is masterful, multi-lateral
I could battle a fool and be naturally cruel
Words of scourn are a disastrous tool
from an existentialist view, I'm a better rapper then you
Grab the mic and rip your physical fabric in 2
my attitude is fucked up but admirable
Different methods interpreted into different forms
from entirely different perceptions and seen from different norms
Not just spittin a poem there's much more involved
there's much more pieces of the puzzle for you to solve
48 orders of mechanical laws
and rays of creational cause, enhance the cadence of my bars
Maybe I am self-absorbed
but that's the effect, to find the cause you should ask my A&R
Today is what it is, but only because yesterday was what it was
permitting you heard of Beelzebub
A tale of demons and drugs, pissy drunk in the club
with the DJ doing the needle rub
Chances are you'll never see me son
yeah I know my names Canibus but I cant help you if you need a dub

I came to holla at some big booty bitches
and listen to the speakers thump, where you get conceited from?
I'm so nice on the mic, they wanna beat me up
its deep as fuck, I ain't seen it all but I've seen enough
Really unbelievable stuff
there's a lot of times where I wanna speak but I'm stuck
I should leave this rap shit alone
and kick my incredible rhymes in the privacy of my own home
My imagination is my own
the liberty to speak freely, lyrically on the microphone
Wit a pen in my hand, I bring motion to the enneagram
and become "Cani-millenium man"
Engrave my back with the emperor's stamp
been spittin scientific rap since the 17th century began
Tryna' escape the wicked empire of Def Jam
and the land where lyrics are bland and heretics hang
Every warrior has an axe to bury
but he has to learn to discern between enemy and adversary
I said to myself, "Germaine this is insane
its suicide its controlled flight into terrain"
I fought to regain, control of the plain, but went up in a ball of flames
and got banned from the hip hop hall of fame
For 2 bars I kept hearin in my head
over and over again, it cost me everything

I'm convinced now that more then truth is at stake
Where people create language that pretends to communicate
Euphemisms are misunderstood as mistakes
but its a bi-product of the ghetto music we make
From an extroverted point of view I think its too late
Hip Hop has never been the same since '88
Since it became a lucrative profession there's a misconception
that a movement in any direction is progression
Even though of the potency of it lessens
big money industries writing checks to suppress the question
And nobody gives a fuck no more, no one goes to the book store
ever since the confluence of Moore's Law
But I stay in the lab, like Niels Bohr
and his son Aage, Edward Lorenz and Leo Szilard
Lyrically I took rap music and turned the knob
to the right full throttle and added panache
Why would I argue with my own conscience over the truth?
that's like me telling myself don't tell me what to do
Dialysis and analysis of battle emcees
sometimes I say things I myself can't believe
My lyrical is so skillfully elliptical
I can understand how it makes you miserable
You wonder why I never let you play your beats for me
or why I keep my studio enshrouded in secrecy
You wonder what's my infatuation with Alicia Keys
"Canibus why don't you speak to me?"
Yo, I meant it when I said no one can shine on a song that features me
that's why I said it so vehemently
You need to place the hate with respect
I'm probably the best yet, Poet Laureate!!!


Generally I take.. I go with the given..
ya know with what comes to me .. over the celestial wireless ..
whenever it comes, you're lucky when you get it..





Ok that's just stupid good


----------



## bluejunta (Feb 4, 2012)

Atmosphere, P.O.S., Aesop Rock, Sage Francis, Eyedea and Abilities...a couple of my favs


----------



## THE PUMPKINHEAD (Feb 4, 2012)

R.i.p. Mac dre!!!!


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;IYyeCq0R-Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYyeCq0R-Yw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Lil boosie spits the hardest raps even though some would call him mainstream


Boosie is a beast for sure....


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 5, 2012)

BigRiverRollin' said:


> Boosie is a beast for sure....


 I knew you were cool bigriver maybe it was cause the grateful dead steal your face


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> I knew you were cool bigriver maybe it was cause the grateful dead steal your face


Ha thanks for the kind words, ive been a loong time lurker of the site, and just finally decided i need to be a part of it... And yes i would consider myself a deadhead.. but also enjoy pretty close to every other genre of music.. if it makes you feel good, and you vibe to the beat then its good music...


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mnf3R9yztxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mnf3R9yztxM[/video]

[video=youtube;yCGKeTw7T3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCGKeTw7T3o[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;IegQcXcSSZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IegQcXcSSZ0&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;lXLiapfBy5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXLiapfBy5Q[/video]

[video=youtube;oxv-niwM15I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxv-niwM15I[/video]


----------

